# How to Make Money Selling Pens



## OldWrangler (Feb 19, 2009)

Eureka!!!!!

I finally discovered the secret of How to Make Money Selling Pens.

While searching some websites like AS and Woodturningz, I went to order and discovered I only had about $40 in my bank account. Naturally I charged them to Kathy's credit card. That was over 2 months ago and she has not said anything about 2 charges totaling over $300. Since then I have made a couple of Ebay purchases and also charged them to her card.  Still nothing said.  At this point I gotta tell you she handles money really good and seems to maintain a real healthy balance in her account. She is also a real sweetheart and usually lets me get away with this kind of stuff.

Well sir, I just made my rounds of the 4 retailers in this area that handle my pens and picked up about $400 in payments. That got tucked away.

Now that amounts to nothing going out and profit from sales coming in. I ain't real smart but it seems like that $400 is 400% profit. Finally a way to Make Money Selling Pens.


----------



## jedgerton (Feb 19, 2009)

George,

That sounds like a great business plan!  Can we get that charge card number as well :biggrin:

John


----------



## markgum (Feb 19, 2009)

how nice of your accountant.:biggrin: 
Hopefully she won't send a bill with late payment fees.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 19, 2009)

George, I had that same plan going last year.  All I can say is....................................
......................................................................................you will never see it comming and you are going to pay.    Dearly.      Very dearly.    Sigh.........


----------



## OldWrangler (Feb 19, 2009)

So far, so good!!!!!


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 20, 2009)

that is very funny..gave me an early morning giggle..my day is now offically started on a positive


----------



## Gordon (Feb 20, 2009)

I wish the Secretary of the Treasury was an elected position.  I'd vote for you.


----------



## Dario (Feb 20, 2009)

George,

Be very careful...you know these Texas women, they know how to inflict pain...


----------



## OldWrangler (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, I know all about these Texas women. Mine was born in Dallas so she is cowgirl thru and thru. 

Whe we first got married I told her I wanted to see the house clean, the wash done and dinner on the table every nite when I got home.

The first day I didn't see any difference.

The second day I didn't see any changes either.

Then on the third day, the swelling in my left eye went down some and I could see a little light but still not enough to avoid her if she came at me again.

Love them cowgals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 23, 2009)

George, would you consider being the Secretary of Commerce? your operation seems to be the most sound financial plan I've heard in the past year, and a great stimulus to the art of commerce, I just hope the CFO doesn't catch on too soon, Them Texas women were the ones that built the state into what it is, They's tough, pretty but tough, and most are good shots.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 23, 2009)

George, as Forrest Gump's Drill Sergeant said,

"GUUUMP, you're a G** D*** genius! If it wasn't such a waste of a fine enlisted man, I'd make you a candidate for OCS!".

If you need a place to stay when this all shakes out, I have an extra room. That's if you're lucky. Your accounting system sounds similar to Bernie Madoff's!

Dale


----------



## Tn-Steve (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know about that plan.   True Story, from when I used to live in Tacoma, WA years ago.

    The county ran a mulching operation.  You paid 10 bucks to them for each pickup load of of clippings, wood, etc that your brought in.  (in other words, they got the raw material AND Money in the front door)

    They had 2 guys that moved their lips when they thought (and they didn't move them often), a chipper and a fork lift / front loader (low overhead)  Their duties were "Chip up the big stuff, put it in a pile, stir the piles once and a while"

    They charged you 50 bucks to take away the mulch when they were done making it.  (Not a highly complex process by any means)

So, They get Raw Material in, PLUS MONEY, minimal Expenses during the process, they get MONEY for you to take away what would otherwise end up in the landfill, and they still claimed that they were loosing money each year.

GRINS,

Steve W


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like the federal bail out!   How do I sign up!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 25, 2009)

Gordon said:


> I wish the Secretary of the Treasury was an elected position.  I'd vote for you.



Doesn't sound like he reported that income..so he'd be a good political candidate for sure!


----------



## TexasSteel (Mar 1, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Doesn't sound like he reported that income..so he'd be a good political candidate for sure!




 I thought they were already doing that to us....LoL!!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you know Madoff??

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 5, 2009)

Too funny!  Can I charge to her account too?  ;-)

Nancy


----------

